# Gerald Green is our savior!



## Premier

!


.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gerald Green is our saviour!*

Thanks to the incredible stupidity of other teams (besides Indiana), Gerald Green fell to us at #18. Green is an athletic shooting guard (I mean Kedrick Brown athletic) and get this, he actually can shoot. Green was widely projected to go in the top five, but Danny Ainge is the luckiest man of the face of the planet.

Wow.


----------



## LX

*Re: Gerald Green is our saviour!*

Gerald Green= 2 years before he'll even see the floor.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gerald Green is our saviour!*

Gerald Green > Joey Graham.


----------



## max powers

*Re: Gerald Green is our saviour!*

Hell Yes!!!! What kind of Jedi magic did Danny use to get Green to fall to eighteen. I got the idea it might happen around 12 but said nah, but then everyone decided to go for need instead of talent and we stole the damn draft!!!

Blatche still on the board in the second.


----------



## aquaitious

I'm very exited, but also very scared. 3 (once) high schoolers on the roster. Perkins
Jefferson
REED
Green
Banks


----------



## LX

*Re: Gerald Green is our saviour!*



Premier said:


> Gerald Green > Joey Graham.


Joey Graham 10 times > Gerald Green


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

Congrats guys coming from a Raps fan :clap: Even if we did pass up Green two times I'm still very happy with Toronto's draft.

Graham, Roko Leni Ukic, and Charlie Villanueva... Toronto and Boston both have bright futures. Here's hoping to a great future for you guys.


----------



## SmithRocSSU

*Re: Gerald Green is our saviour!*

HOLY CRAP!!! I remember when Paul Pierce fell to them at #10 a few years back...and now Green is there at #18!!! HOLY CRAP!!! 

PG: Banks/West
SG: Pierce/Allen
SF: Davis/Gerald Green(R)
PF: Jefferson/Perkins
C: LaFrentz/Blount/Martynas Andriuskevicius(R) or Randolph Morris to develope.

Now that's a core!!!


----------



## Premier

NBADraft.net




> <table width="600"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#cc3300"><td height="216" width="136">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ </td> <td height="216" width="75"> *#25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ </td> <td height="216" width="323"> * Gerald Green
> Birthdate:
> NBA Position: SG/SF
> College: Oklahoma St.
> Class: HS Senior
> Ht: 6-8
> Wt: 200
> Hometown: Houston, TX
> High School: Gulf Shores Academy
> *  </td> </tr> </tbody> </table>
> NBA Comparison: Tracy McGrady
> 
> Everything this kid does is silky smooth, even hard drives to the lane capped with the empahatic dunk seem easy... Has supreme athleticism, and gets many points off ally oop dunks as well as on drives to the hole... Has a very quick, effortless release on his jump shot. Combine that with great elevation and you have an almost unblockable shot... Most of the shots go in, in fact his jump shot from midrange to outside is one of his defining qualities... Loves to spot up for the open three, or stop and pop for the 15 footer... Overall just a sick scorer from outside ... Even At 6'8 he handles the ball like a guard, often starting (and finishing) the fast break... Loves to run the floor for the ally oop dunk, but also knows when to pass the ball... Most of those passes get right where they need to be ... However, those fast breaks don't just start themselves, Gerald is often the one creating the turnovers... His long arms and tremendous athleticism lead to lots of blocked shots and steals. Often creating the turnover, starting the break, and finishing with a monster dunk... Also rebounds exceptionally well for a guard/forward his size... The total package, an all around player who will do whatever it takes to win. There aren't many with his gifts at his size... With time and effort this kid will be something special. Weaknesses: Effort seems suspect at times, can often be seen walking or resting on the court... Kind of has that I'll do what I want domineer when on the court, and sometimes appears to put style over substance... Also, he'll be spectacular one game, but then he'll forget to dominate...where is he? Needs to put up the monster performances that brought him where he is on a more consistent basis... Needs to bulk up, right now gets pushed around easily. Will have to improve his leg and upperbody strength to finish his drives... He has broad shoulders and a great frame, just needs to put in the work... Still dominating high schoolers, needs to bring his game to a point where he can do it at the next level as well.
> 
> Notes: College could launch his game to a whole n'other level. Early this year, he Began making some noise in Texas, but was relatively unknown until his breakout performance at the 2004 Reebok's ABCD camp, where he averaged about 20 ppg, was named to the all-star team, and won the MVP of the all star game.
> 
> -Rob Salvador 11/6/04


----------



## BackwoodsBum

*Re: Gerald Green is our saviour!*



Premier said:


> Thanks to the incredible stupidity of other teams (besides Indiana), Gerald Green fell to us at #18. Green is an athletic shooting guard (I mean Kedrick Brown athletic) and get this, he actually can shoot. Green was widely projected to go in the top five, but Danny Ainge is the luckiest man of the face of the planet.
> 
> Wow.


Wow is right, I was driving down the interstate on my way to work listening to the draft on the radio and when pick after pick was named and Green kept falling my hopes kept rising. When they announced that the C's got him at 18 it's a good thing I wasn't in traffic or I probably would have wrecked :banana: 

Sure he's raw, but I think we got the steal of the draft getting him that low. Think of what the C's will have in a couple of years...Perkins and Jefferson dominating the paint, Green creating havoc on the wing, and Banks, West, and Allen in the backcourt, all of whom are just starting to reach their prime!!! Danny Ainge must have sold his soul to the devil to get the guys he has stolen in the last three drafts! There are still some good players that haven't been picked up so it's possible that the 2nd rounders might turn out to be decent picks too. The future looks bright! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## max powers

Gomes at 50 yes, yes, yes


----------



## aquaitious

Green is comparted to some McGrady dude...bye bye Pierce?


----------



## banner17

How does this happen? He was predicted ot go at 6 and even high as 3. I can remember a month or so ago columnists arguing wether Williams or Green would be the better choice. 

I was just amazed to see him fall to the 18th pick. 

We had to pick him without question. I mean we've already got a log jam at the 2/3, so obviously he doesn't fill a need of ours, but still I'm pretty amazed that this kid fell this far being the best athlete in the draft and a decent shooter to boot. 

There's two scenarios that could happen. Either we got the new generation Kedrick (bust) or we got perhaps the biggest steal in the draft.

Either way, Green in green sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## P-Dub34

I love how at every board I post at, C's fans are ready to pull the trigger and get PP outta town for a guy who might never be even half as good as Paul.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Green is comparted to some McGrady dude...bye bye Pierce?


Pierce isn't going anywhere. 

Green is one lanky kid. 6'7" 195 pounds. He will not see the floor at all this year, and very little in his 2nd season. Pretty much the same kind of thing with Perkins. He won't get significant minutes until 2007-2008. 

Also it's way too early to make a comparison to Tracy McGrady. That is just a ludicrous comparison for a high schooler. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Premier

ESPN

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr class="evenrow"><td class="tablemed">18</td><td class="tablemed">*Boston*</td><td class="tablemed" nowrap="nowrap">*Gerald Green*</td><td class="tablemed">6-7</td><td class="tablemed">200</td><td class="tablemed">SG</td><td class="tablemed">Gulf Shores Academy (TX)</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td> </td><td colspan="6">The second big steal in the draft. With a name like Green, Danny Ainge can't go wrong. In 1998, the Celtics had Paul Pierce inexplicably drop to them. Has lightning struck twice? Green is one of the two or three most athletic players in the draft. He can stroke it. He has superstar potential. It may take a little while, but Green has the chance to be awesome. Pair him with Al Jefferson and other players like Delonte West and Tony Allen and, over the course of the last two years, Ainge has built a nice young core. An awesome pick for Boston.</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier

Yahoo

18. *Bos - Gerald Green, SG: *Green, finally. A total steal for the Celtics. Sonny Vaccaro is giving the pick a standing ovation. I can guarantee you Boston never, ever dreamed this kid would slide to 18. Paul Pierce, you are on the clock. This fits in with the Celtics' youth movement anyway. I don't have time to look this up, but I believe their last 15 draft picks have come from the University of Memphis' recruiting class. ... The best story about Green is that he only made his high school varsity team as a junior because the coach demanded that no player wear braids and a couple of dudes quit. Less than 17 months later, he is the No. 1 pick of the 16-time NBA champs. Only in America. - 9:18 pm EDT


----------



## Premier

SI

 <table style="border: 1px solid rgb(102, 102, 102);" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="554"> <tbody><tr><td class="pick">18</td> <td class="player_a">







</td> <td class="player_a">SF</td> <td class="player_name_a">Gerald Green</td> <td class="player_a">Gulf Shores Academy (Texas)</td> <td class="player_a">HS</td> <td class="player_a">6-7</td> <td class="weight_a">192</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="analysis" colspan="8"> Talk about the wearin' o' the Green. He lacks maturity, but this high school phenom with freakish athleticism is too good a prospect to pass up. Plus, going the prep route last year (Al Jefferson) worked well for the Cs.</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier

He looks good in Green.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Another excellent draft for the Celtics. Kudos to you guys. Maybe you could lend Ainge to the Magic for the draft next year :biggrin:?


----------



## Delontes Herpes

AMAZING PICK BY THE CELTICS!!

i can't believe this guy got to us at 18...there weren't going to be any franchise guys available with this pick but this guy has franchise potential. sure, he could bust but high school shooting guards don't go in the top 20 unless they're for real, and this guy shoulda gone top 6.

no, he won't force pierce out of town this year...there's a good chance he spends year 1 in the NBDL. but a few years down the road, there's a very realistic chance that he's as good or better than pierce in 4-5 years.

and kudos to ainge for taking the best player available...there are so many dumb GMs who take their special pets who fill their needs and blah blah blah. despite having pierce, davis, and allen, he didn't play it dumb and take a guy who will just be another average PG or PF and took the stud. this makes me feel like we're in good hands.

coming into the draft i thought that green was going to be the 3rd best player after paul and marvin and he has potential to be better than both of them. i would probably take granger over him now and maybe bogut (i would be VERY hesitant to take bogus over green, the only reason i'd consider it is because bogut fills the most difficult position to fill, center)


----------



## Delontes Herpes

and he shouldn't even be uttered in the same breath as kedrick brown.

kedrick was a community college guy with no head for the game who came out of nowhere that the celtics decided was worth the 11th pick with players such as richard jefferson and troy murphy available. green has serious (as in, it's highly possible, not a longshot by any means) star potential with no one else special on the board.

if you offered me yaroslav korolev, roko ukic, fran vazquez, martynas andurhgusus, andray blatche, and charlie villanueva all for gerald green i would say HELL NO.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

first let me say OMG...i think we are all excited here...i wouldnt have been mad if we took gomes at 18 nevermind 50!!! and green being there?!? wow wowow wo wow wow owowowowow im so suped right now its ridiculous...first instincts tell me this is going to be an A+ draft for the c's


----------



## Delontes Herpes

ok now the important question:

who's going to stop our summer league team?


----------



## Premier

Hopefully we sign Sean Banks and John Gilchrist.

**** the veterans.


----------



## Flava_D

what a strange (but amazing) freaking draft....Green does have that superstar potential, and I think what this really says is teams shouldn't be dishing out promises left and right. If LA hadn't given the Russian a promise, Green could be there..you have to feel a few other guys had deals in place too, McCants to Minnesota? Please....I hope Green develops that attitude Pierce did when 9 other teams passed on him...only Green will take it out on 16...(Toronto and Charlotte twice) BTW worst pick of the 1st round, by far, was Villinueva to Toronto...I don't wanna sound like what the analysts said as they ripped Toronto...but, you have to...this pick was just plain dumb....dreaming in Green just took a new meaning


----------



## Delontes Herpes

babcock is awful. they have to get a GM who knows what he's doing before they waste bosh's career.


----------



## Starbury03

:clap: Congrats :clap: on picking the right player which some other stupid teams cant seem to figure out. This was a very good pick and good draft for the Celtics which have been piling up god young players on your team. The Cletics have a lot of promise and I am rooting for you.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> Green is one lanky kid. 6'7" 195 pounds. He will not see the floor at all this year, and very little in his 2nd season. Pretty much the same kind of thing with Perkins. He won't get significant minutes until 2007-2008.
> 
> Also it's way too early to make a comparison to Tracy McGrady. That is just a ludicrous comparison for a high schooler. We'll see what happens.



now this is a serious question...why do you always have to be so negative???...you wonder why i never agree with u on anything but you always seem to take the opposite view on every freakin thing...i dont want to start a fight here but every celts fana is excited about gettin green and gomes and all you are saying is granger is 10x better and green will neevr see the floor...why dont you just be happy with the rest fo us that we got a guy that should have been drafted top 5 or 6....and another guy with #50 that has first round talent


----------



## Flava_D

"the negativity in this town sucks" - Rick Pitino


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> now this is a serious question...why do you always have to be so negative???...you wonder why i never agree with u on anything but you always seem to take the opposite view on every freakin thing...i dont want to start a fight here but every celts fana is excited about gettin green and gomes and all you are saying is granger is 10x better and green will neevr see the floor...why dont you just be happy with the rest fo us that we got a guy that should have been drafted top 5 or 6....and another guy with #50 that has first round talent


Someone has to do it. Everyone is automatically optimistic. If Green had the talent to be in the top 5 then he would have been picked there. The fact of the matter is he's a high school guard/forward. He has a ton of athleticism, but who knows how that will pan out? Sure he could be a star. He could also be a bust. See: Darius Miles. Freakish athleticism, but no shot at all, and probably never will be a starter. Joey Graham currently had he dropped to 18 could have started for the Celtics at the 3. Green has a lot of work to do before he'll see a backup role, never mind turn instantly into a superstar.

edit: Also I never said anything negative about Gomes. I'm happy with the Gomes pick. It's a good pickup for late 2nd round.


----------



## Flava_D

Yeah Darius Miles could never ever be a starter....its not like he didn't start 167 of his career 372 games (cut out his adjustment period from hs to nba and it goes to 186 of 288 (well over half)) - so you tend to lose credibility when you say stuff that isn't true...plus the negativity hurts your case - the NBA draft is the best, its all about excitement and new starts - don't ruin it for those of us who still believe :biggrin:


----------



## LX

Flava_D said:


> Yeah Darius Miles could never ever be a starter....its not like he didn't start 167 of his career 372 games (cut out his adjustment period from hs to nba and it goes to 186 of 288 (well over half)) - so you tend to lose credibility when you say stuff that isn't true...plus the negativity hurts your case - the NBA draft is the best, its all about excitement and new starts - don't ruin it for those of us who still believe :biggrin:


You know what I mean. EFFECTIVE starter. Heck what's his face over in Cleveland started all of this year. Ira Newble. And he's a walking scrub. Just cause you start doesn't mean your good.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> Someone has to do it. Everyone is automatically optimistic. If Green had the talent to be in the top 5 then he would have been picked there.




so question....did pierce have top 3 talent in 98???...and where was he picked??...did al have top 5 talent last year??...where was he picked???


----------



## Flava_D

well I think I and the majority of the fans on this site are happy...if you wanna argue about what an effective starter is, or who your least favorite player is, its your right...just isn't especially cool


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so question....did pierce have top 3 talent in 98???...and where was he picked??...did al have top 5 talent last year??...where was he picked???


Pierce also proved himself in college. Big Al was also a high school player. If I was an NBA GM I would not take a high school player in the top 5 of the draft, period. I'd be looking for experience vs. valid competition. Playing aganist high school kids doesn't prove anything to me. 

Put yourself in my perspective for a moment and you'll see what I'm getting at. I just don't like unproven talent. I'd prefer players to have at least one or two years of college experience.


----------



## LX

Flava_D said:


> well I think I and the majority of the fans on this site are happy...if you wanna argue about what an effective starter is, or who your least favorite player is, its your right...just isn't especially cool


I'm not saying to not be happy. I'm just pointing out the fact that he may or may not pan out. I try to keep things in a realistic perspective if you don't mind.


----------



## Flava_D

Ira Newble played college ball, but you say he sucks...I'm getting a headache!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> Put yourself in my perspective for a moment and you'll see what I'm getting at. I just don't like unproven talent. I'd prefer players to have at least one or two years of college experience.




ok...i do see where you are coming from and even i said i want someone with experince this r like warrick or granger...thats before green fell to uss...i see ur point but if you took that point of view last year we wouldve had jackson vroman instead of al...and i know ur a big fan of al so whats so different this year??


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> I'm just pointing out the fact that he may or may not pan out.



as with 99.5% of draft picks after the top 8 or 10


----------



## Delontes Herpes

Lanteri said:


> Someone has to do it. Everyone is automatically optimistic. If Green had the talent to be in the top 5 then he would have been picked there. The fact of the matter is he's a high school guard/forward. He has a ton of athleticism, but who knows how that will pan out? Sure he could be a star. He could also be a bust. See: Darius Miles. Freakish athleticism, but no shot at all, and probably never will be a starter. Joey Graham currently had he dropped to 18 could have started for the Celtics at the 3. Green has a lot of work to do before he'll see a backup role, never mind turn instantly into a superstar.
> 
> edit: Also I never said anything negative about Gomes. I'm happy with the Gomes pick. It's a good pickup for late 2nd round.


then why didn't t-mac and kobe go in the top 5?

unless your name is lebron james, it's damn near impossible to go in the top 5 as a HS SG...the only reason why green slipped is because he agent gave him bad advice to not workout for many teams. he won't be an instant superstar but in 4-5 years he will be a stud.

for the record i wasn't automatically optimistic...i was semi-hoping that charlotte would take him at 5 because i thought he'd be a great pickup for them and i'm semi-rooting for them to do well as i go to college in NC. i even had him ranked higher than bogut entering the draft...i started getting gleeful after granger and green were both available after 13 and when minnesota picked mccants i was thrilled. if danny had taken roko over gerald i woulda suicided.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> Congrats guys coming from a Raps fan :clap: Even if we did pass up Green two times I'm still very happy with Toronto's draft.
> 
> Graham, Roko Leni Ukic, and Charlie Villanueva... Toronto and Boston both have bright futures. Here's hoping to a great future for you guys.


WELL I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT. I WHOLEHEARTEDLY AGREE WITH THE ASSESSMENT OF BOSTON'S DRAFT. 
:mob: :mob: :jump: :jump: 

YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS...THAT IS EVERYBODY JUMPING ON THE CELTIC'S BANDWAGON AND ALL OF A SUDDEN FALLING IN LOVE WITH DANNY AINGE. WHERE A FEW DAYS AGO Y'ALL WERE CRYING FOR HIM NOT TO TRADE WALKER OR SAYING HE SHOULD'VE BEEN FIRED. TYPICAL BOSTON FANS. THIS IS THE SECOND STRAIGHT YEAR WE HAD ONE OF THE TOP TEAM SELECTIONS. 
I CALLED IT EARLIER; RYAN GOMES WOULD BE A SLEEPER PIC. HE IS THE PROTOTYPICAL ERIC WILLIAMS/ CORLIS WILLIAMSON TYPE. THAT IS A STEAL. 
GERALD GREEN...WELL THIS KID IS A BEAST. HE MAY CRACK THE STARTING LINE-UP BY MID WAY THROUGH THE SEASON. THIS KID NEEDS 2 YEARS BEFORE HE IS AN ALL-STAR. 

OTHER WINNERS IN THE DRAFT:

ATLANTA HAWKS?! YEAH, THEY GOT MARVIN WILLIAMS AND ANOTHER SLEEPER IN SALIM STOUDAMIRE.

NEW YORK KNICKS: CHANNING FRYE AND DAVID LEE

CHARLOTTE BOBOCATS: RAYMOND FELTON AND SEAN MAY

THE POWER SHIFT TOWARDS THE EASTERN CONFERENCE WILL BE COMPLTED IN 2-3 YEARS WITH THESE PLAYERS CARRYING THE TORCH!!!!! :basket: :basket: nfire:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Too bad he'll never develop because he'll be on a team that already has too many young players (Kendrick Perkins, Al Jefferson, Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, Delonte West), is coached by Doc Rivers and already has Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis and Tony Allen.

This will be just like Qyntel Woods' situation in Portland a few years ago. Unless the Celtics move Davis and one or two of the other young guys, we'll never get to see the kind of player Green has the potential to be.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Gerald Green is our saviour!*



Lanteri said:


> Joey Graham 10 times > Gerald Green


If you mean that Graham is ten time the baller based on the number of sex partners, maybe. But Green's already a better shooter. Graham's offensive game is only slightly better than Tony Allen's. And once teams stuck a guy between Tony & the rim after the shot his offense vanished. Graham's a better defender. But he'll never be the offensive terror that Green will.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Damian Necronamous said:


> Too bad he'll never develop because he'll be on a team that already has too many young players (Kendrick Perkins, Al Jefferson, Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, Delonte West), is coached by Doc Rivers and already has Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis and Tony Allen.
> 
> This will be just like Qyntel Woods' situation in Portland a few years ago. Unless the Celtics move Davis and one or two of the other young guys, we'll never get to see the kind of player Green has the potential to be.


Tony Allen's value is at its highest point. I'd say that as of this draft he's officially Blount-bait. While Doc might be the sort to let G-2 rot behind Allen, the DBO isn't. With the extra depth he'll be looking to move bad contracts.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Lanteri said:


> Someone has to do it. Everyone is automatically optimistic. If Al Jefferson had the talent to be in the top 5 then he would have been picked there. The fact of the matter is he's a high school power forward. He has some athleticism, but who knows how that will pan out? Sure he could be a star. He could also be a bust. See: Darius Miles. Nice post skills, but no shot at all, and probably never will be a starter. Rafael Araujo currently had he dropped to 15 could have started for the Celtics at the 5. Jefferson has a lot of work to do before he'll see a backup role, never mind turn instantly into a superstar.


You really have to get over your negativity.

Please don't change poster words, when you quote them, Thanks. -- Lanteri


----------



## LX

ehmunro said:


> You really have to get over your negativity.


Very funny. Please don't edit my quotes though. I don't need to be made to look any less intelligent than I already am. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsman

Congratulations to Celtic fans. I think the Celtics are going to have a superstar with Green. The guy has it all. A 45" vertical leap to go along with all his basketball talent. It's not even like this guy is all Athleticiscm and just a little basketball talent. This guy has it all. He is a great shooter as well.

The Celtics may have to wait a short while before he turns into what he will be but I think it will be well worth the wait. With Green and Al Jefferson from last year and I still believe that Kendrick Perkins will be a decent player, the Celtics are going to be really good.

You all must be very excited for the future of this team.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

Damian Necronamous said:


> Too bad he'll never develop because he'll be on a team that already has too many young players (Kendrick Perkins, Al Jefferson, Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, Delonte West), is coached by Doc Rivers and already has Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis and Tony Allen.
> 
> This will be just like Qyntel Woods' situation in Portland a few years ago. Unless the Celtics move Davis and one or two of the other young guys, we'll never get to see the kind of player Green has the potential to be.


WRONG!


----------



## KJay

dear god, in two years the celts are going to be scary. Good job Danny!


----------



## Premier

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> WELL I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT. I WHOLEHEARTEDLY AGREE WITH THE ASSESSMENT OF BOSTON'S DRAFT.
> :mob: :mob: :jump: :jump:
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS...THAT IS EVERYBODY JUMPING ON THE CELTIC'S BANDWAGON AND ALL OF A SUDDEN FALLING IN LOVE WITH DANNY AINGE. WHERE A FEW DAYS AGO Y'ALL WERE CRYING FOR HIM NOT TO TRADE WALKER OR SAYING HE SHOULD'VE BEEN FIRED. TYPICAL BOSTON FANS. THIS IS THE SECOND STRAIGHT YEAR WE HAD ONE OF THE TOP TEAM SELECTIONS.
> I CALLED IT EARLIER; RYAN GOMES WOULD BE A SLEEPER PIC. HE IS THE PROTOTYPICAL ERIC WILLIAMS/ CORLIS WILLIAMSON TYPE. THAT IS A STEAL.
> GERALD GREEN...WELL THIS KID IS A BEAST. HE MAY CRACK THE STARTING LINE-UP BY MID WAY THROUGH THE SEASON. THIS KID NEEDS 2 YEARS BEFORE HE IS AN ALL-STAR.
> 
> OTHER WINNERS IN THE DRAFT:
> 
> ATLANTA HAWKS?! YEAH, THEY GOT MARVIN WILLIAMS AND ANOTHER SLEEPER IN SALIM STOUDAMIRE.
> 
> NEW YORK KNICKS: CHANNING FRYE AND DAVID LEE
> 
> CHARLOTTE BOBOCATS: RAYMOND FELTON AND SEAN MAY
> 
> THE POWER SHIFT TOWARDS THE EASTERN CONFERENCE WILL BE COMPLTED IN 2-3 YEARS WITH THESE PLAYERS CARRYING THE TORCH!!!!! :basket: :basket: nfire:


 How are the Knicks winners? They drafted their 15th power forward in David Lee and Channing Frye was projected to go in the mid to late first-round about three weeks ago. 

Also, Charlotte missed on the opportunity to get Green to play alongside Felton and Okafor. Rumors had it they were very impressed with Green, but I guess that they wanted to draft teammates in May. They are in desperate need of a wing player, though. Gerald Wallace cannot get the job done.


----------



## celtsb34

is he an SF or SG


----------



## Premier

A wing player is a wing player is a wing player (in most cases).

He's more of a shooting guard, but it doesn't matter. GERALD GREEN.


----------



## Causeway

That was one hell of a night for the Boston Celtics! Very nice.


----------



## Premier

> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="10">
> </td> <td>
> * Teams Green with envy as prep star falls to Celtics *​ </td> <td align="right">
> <nobr></nobr>
> </td> </tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="10">
> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td nowrap="nowrap">
> June 29, 2005
> *By Jeff Goodman*
> *Special to CBS SportsLine.com*
> </td> <td width="10">
> </td> <td align="right"> <script language="JavaScript"><!--// var dclkFeaturesponsor='http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/sponsorships.spln.com/fs/stories/'+vTag+';'+vTarget+';'+uID+';sz=234x42;tile=5;ord='+random+'?'; if (switchDclk != 'off') { if (location.search.substring(1).indexOf('DCLK')>-1) document.write('<input type="text" value="'+dclkFeaturesponsor+'" style="width:">
> '); document.write('<script src="'+dclkFeaturesponsor+'"><\/script>'); } // --></script><script src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/sponsorships.spln.com/fs/stories/nba;arena=nba;feat=stories;type=psa;user=Anonymous;seg=nonaol;vpmp=no;adv=b;cust=no;vip=no;u=QsH46wq0DNoAABsFz4c;sz=234x42;tile=5;ord=42344490781837674?"></script>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <noscript><a href="http://ad.doubleclick.net/jump/sponsorships.spln.com/fs/stories/nba;arena=nba;feat=stories;type=psa;user=Anonymous;cust=no;vip=no;sz=234x42;tile=5;ord=689731120056457?" target="_blank"><a href="http://ad.doubleclick.net/ad/sponsorships.spln.com/fs/stories/nba;arena=nba;feat=stories;type=psa;user=Anonymous;cust=no;vip=no;sz=234x42;tile=5;ord=689731120056457?" target="_blank">http://ad.doubleclick.net/ad/sponsorships.spln.com/fs/stories/nba;arena=nba;feat=stories;type=psa;user=Anonymous;cust=no;vip=no;sz=234x42;tile=5;ord=689731120056457?</a></a></noscript> </td> </tr> </tbody></table>
> </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="10">
> </td> <td> WALTHAM, Mass. -- As quickly as Gerald Green had risen from a virtual unknown, that's how quickly he fell on Tuesday night.
> 
> The ultra-athletic 6-foot-8, 200-pound Houston native was supposed to be taken with the sixth pick by Portland.
> 
> "We were pretty much sure -- positive -- that he would be gone," said <a href="http://sportsline.com/nba/teams/page/BOS" target="_blank">Boston Celtics</a> coach Doc Rivers, whose team had the 18th pick.
> 
> But the Blazers went with another prep star, Martell Webster, and Green watched as David Stern read off the names one-by-one.
> 
> Finally, ecstatic Celtics executive Danny Ainge selected Green after phones in Boston's war room rang off the hook with teams -- including Portland -- looking to try and grab the player with arguably the most potential outside of Marvin Williams.
> 
> "You should have heard our phone ringing with about two picks to go," Ainge said. "We had everybody drooling to get Gerald Green.
> 
> "Sometimes you start to say, 'Dang, is something wrong?' And then you find out that the team that coveted him from the beginning, Portland, is calling." </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## AussieWarriorFan!

Green is your savior you say?

Well then i ask you this, SAVIOR FROM WHAT?


----------



## Truth34

First off, isn't it just fitting that the Green got Green and Greene?

These kids can play, period.

Now it is time to make another trade with Mitch Kupchak or Babcock in Toronto. Come on, Danny! You have our total support.

Oh, and by the way, this doesn't mean anything with regards to Pierce. Tony Allen and Ricky Davis could just as easily be moved. We'll have to see.


----------



## Premier

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> Green is your savior you say?
> 
> Well then i ask you this, SAVIOR FROM WHAT?


Savior from the eternal damnation of bowing out in the first-round.


----------



## whiterhino

mavsman said:


> Congratulations to Celtic fans. I think the Celtics are going to have a superstar with Green. The guy has it all. A 45" vertical leap to go along with all his basketball talent. It's not even like this guy is all Athleticiscm and just a little basketball talent. This guy has it all. He is a great shooter as well.
> 
> The Celtics may have to wait a short while before he turns into what he will be but I think it will be well worth the wait. With Green and Al Jefferson from last year and I still believe that Kendrick Perkins will be a decent player, the Celtics are going to be really good.
> 
> You all must be very excited for the future of this team.


Thank you Mavsman...I also think with Green, Jefferson, and Perkins now on board the Celtics are going to have a quite amazing future. :biggrin:


----------



## Starbury03

These people that say he will have no impact, have you seen him play? I have and he will be able to contribute off the bench, he will be great with the econd unit that pushes the tempo and gets out on the break. I guarentee this guy is an all-star eventually. 

People also said Amare wouldnt contribute for a couple years that turned out to be right.


----------



## whiterhino

Originally Posted by Damian Necronamous 


HTML:


Too bad he'll never develop because he'll be on a team that already has too many young players (Kendrick Perkins, Al Jefferson, Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, Delonte West), is coached by Doc Rivers and already has Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis and Tony Allen.

This will be just like Qyntel Woods' situation in Portland a few years ago. Unless the Celtics move Davis and one or two of the other young guys, we'll never get to see the kind of player Green has the potential to be.

No offense Damian but that's just ridiculous. I mean first off Qyntel is not a very good player and he's trouble with a capital T. 
Secondly, Perk and Al are a Center & PF and have no effect on Green and are "seasoned" somewhat now. Tony Allen does not have a high ceiling and would be gone b4 Green.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Great pick. 

I wanted Green at 7 bad, but supposedly his parents and his camp were extremely happy, and applauded each time Toronto passed on him; which is pure ignorance. I am happy with Toronto's draft though, and maybe we are better off not drafting Green as he could have bolted with bad influences from his camps.

I will be a Celtic fan, once again! No more building around Pierce, build around Big Al baby!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Delontes Herpes said:


> WRONG!


Good job there pal...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

whiterhino said:


> Originally Posted by Damian Necronamous
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> Too bad he'll never develop because he'll be on a team that already has too many young players (Kendrick Perkins, Al Jefferson, Tony Allen, Marcus Banks, Delonte West), is coached by Doc Rivers and already has Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis and Tony Allen.
> 
> This will be just like Qyntel Woods' situation in Portland a few years ago. Unless the Celtics move Davis and one or two of the other young guys, we'll never get to see the kind of player Green has the potential to be.
> 
> No offense Damian but that's just ridiculous. I mean first off Qyntel is not a very good player and he's trouble with a capital T.
> Secondly, Perk and Al are a Center & PF and have no effect on Green and are "seasoned" somewhat now. Tony Allen does not have a high ceiling and would be gone b4 Green.



Qyntel had all the hype Gerald Green did. He was supposed to go high in the lottery, but then he slipped down right about where Gerald did. He was touted as the "Next McGrady" as well. He also went to a team that had a loaded swingman rotation.

Boston has so many other young guys to attend to, they aren't going to be able to spend all their attention focusing on Green. Quote me if you'd like, I just don't see it happening or how he fits in in Boston.


----------



## agoo

Damian Necronamous said:


> Qyntel had all the hype Gerald Green did. He was supposed to go high in the lottery, but then he slipped down right about where Gerald did. He was touted as the "Next McGrady" as well. He also went to a team that had a loaded swingman rotation.
> 
> Boston has so many other young guys to attend to, they aren't going to be able to spend all their attention focusing on Green. Quote me if you'd like, I just don't see it happening or how he fits in in Boston.


You're forgetting that Qyntel Woods is walk into walls stupid. From the interviews, it sounds like Green has a good head on his shoulders. Woods is a moron. That's why he didn't develop.


----------



## The Krakken

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so question....did pierce have top 3 talent in 98???...and where was he picked??...did al have top 5 talent last year??...where was he picked???


Al probably didn't have top 5 talent last year. I can easily name 5 players better than him in last years draft.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

vigilante said:


> I wanted Green at 7 bad, but supposedly his parents and his camp were extremely happy, and applauded each time Toronto passed on him; which is pure ignorance.


You mean people who are informed would actually want to live in Canada? :clown:


----------



## The Krakken

Premier said:


> Also, Charlotte missed on the opportunity to get Green to play alongside Felton and Okafor. Rumors had it they were very impressed with Green, but I guess that they wanted to draft teammates in May. They are in desperate need of a wing player, though. Gerald Wallace cannot get the job done.


They drafted proven winners. You can never go wrong with that.


----------



## The Krakken

Starbury03 said:


> These people that say he will have no impact, have you seen him play? I have and he will be able to contribute off the bench, he will be great with the econd unit that pushes the tempo and gets out on the break. I guarentee this guy is an all-star eventually.
> 
> People also said Amare wouldnt contribute for a couple years that turned out to be right.


What people said that? Either way, Amare had something this kid DOES NOT HAVE: An NBA-ready body. He's got to bulk up.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

The Krakken said:


> I can easily name 5 players better than him in last years draft.



please do


----------



## Starbury03

There were people earlier in the thread saying he wont play for 2 years.


----------



## nickrock23

i thought ainge was an idiot until i saw tony allen play. allen wont get his due props with pierce taking 22 shots a game, but he is a potential all-star nonetheless. with jefferson, green, allen, and some nice vets, i consider the celts a serious contender. 
congrats on a great draft


----------



## nickrock23

Lanteri said:


> Someone has to do it. Everyone is automatically optimistic. If Green had the talent to be in the top 5 then he would have been picked there


andre miller, paul pierce, eddie jones, amare stoudamire, all picked #10 i believe. kobe #13 i think. do you know how many people picked ahead of all those guys arent even in the league anymore? that guy green should have been top 10 maybe as high as 7. he will play this year too, i guarantee it.


----------



## E.H. Munro

The Krakken said:


> They drafted proven winners. You can never go wrong with that.


Sure you can, people draft Dukies all the time.


----------



## TyGuy

Maybe this is the basketball gods way of repaying you for the tragic loss of Len Bias. Congrats Celtics fans, I was hoping somehow he would keep falling to Sacramentos pick


----------



## KJay

and we see how far that has gotten the clippers.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

agoo101284 said:


> You're forgetting that Qyntel Woods is walk into walls stupid. From the interviews, it sounds like Green has a good head on his shoulders. Woods is a moron. That's why he didn't develop.


Sorry but from the interviews.. Green sounds like a moron. It could have been because he was nervous as hell, but he just seems lost for words all the time.


----------



## Premier

Green does sound like a moron from his DraftExpress inteview, but I also don't expect my athletes to be taking any Mensa tests.


----------



## Starbury03

Judging how he wil play basketball by an interview is useless. Some people have book smart but no common sense or street smarts. Some have alot of common sense nd street smarts but dont have book smarts. Green might sound dumb when he is talking(I dont think he does since he is a high school kid)but when he gets on the court he could be very smart. It's two totally diffrent situations. Give me the good basketball player any day over the Princeton grad.


----------



## agoo

vigilante said:


> Sorry but from the interviews.. Green sounds like a moron. It could have been because he was nervous as hell, but he just seems lost for words all the time.


There aren't too many athletes that sound smart in interviews.

To clarify, Gerald Green is smart enough to work at the game and be as great as he wants to be. Qyntel Woods is too stupid to understand one guaranteed contract is not the goal.


----------



## DWest Superstar

vigilante said:


> Sorry but from the interviews.. Green sounds like a moron. It could have been because he was nervous as hell, but he just seems lost for words all the time.


At least he plays with his heart unlike Villanawaffer


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Starbury03 said:


> Judging how he wil play basketball by an interview is useless. Some people have book smart but no common sense or street smarts. Some have alot of common sense nd street smarts but dont have book smarts. Green might sound dumb when he is talking(I dont think he does since he is a high school kid)but when he gets on the court he could be very smart. It's two totally diffrent situations. Give me the good basketball player any day over the Princeton grad.


In no way did I say that being dumb would affect him as basketball player. I was replying to a post that said he was not a ******* like Qyntel Woods, but I realize what the poster meant now. And just because he's in high school it doesn't mean he can't talk intelligently. I know 90% of people in my grade which is two years younger than him could pull off a better interview than that. But I guess he just isn't a smooth talker. 



> At least he plays with his heart unlike Villanawaffer


Was that not one of Gerald Greens flaws as a player as well according to various scouting reports? Oh wait.. how would you know.. you haven't seen him play.


----------



## Bogg

He's back!

http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/news/nba-free-agency-trade-rumors-gerald-green-signing-with-the-boston-celtics/15zfo0sok71fm1dv7i8j4pci7c?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> Former Celtics guard Gerald Green is returning home. A source told Sporting News that Green will sign with Boston on a one-year, guaranteed contract. Green was originally the No. 18 choice by the Celtics in the 2005 draft.
> 
> Green has bounced around since then, playing for eight different franchises, and spending two years playing in Russia. He re-established himself in the NBA in 2013-14 with the Suns, when he averaged 15.8 points and played in all 82 games. He spent last year with the Heat, averaging 8.9 points in 69 games.
> 
> The move will continue to feed speculation that the Celtics are working on a trade to bring in another star-caliber player, after signing Al Horford early in free agency. The Celtics — who are sending first-rounders Guerschon Yabusele and Ante Zizic back to play internationally for another year — have 14 guaranteed contracts on their roster, once they sign No. 3 pick Jaylen Brown.
> 
> 
> Sources around the league have said that Boston remains active in seeking to make a larger trade.


----------

